# Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach



## Stucki (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bisher habe ich meine Fliegenvorfächer selber aus 4-5 Teilen geknüpft. Leider ist das immer ziemlich mühselig und Zeitaufwendig bis man son Vorfach fertig hat.

Im Fachhandel hab ich dann als Alternative ein geflochtenes Fliegenvorfach für ca. 10 Euronen gesehen. 

Kurz darauf hab ich im Internet auch eine Bauanleitung für ein geflochtenes Fligenvorfach gefunden ( http://www.bruno-fliegenfischen.de/Geflochtenes Fliegenvorfach/index.htm ) und es auch gleich ausprobiert. :m

Zu meiner Verwunderung musste ich feststellen, dass es sich super werfen lässt und auch tolle Abroll eigenschaften hat. Anfangs war ich ein bischen skeptisch, ob die Dicke des Vorfach nicht die Fische scheu macht. Aber das hat sich wieder gelegt nachdem ich ein par Meerforellen landen konnte.

Was haltet Ihr von einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach?


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*



Stucki schrieb:


> Leider ist das immer ziemlich mühselig und Zeitaufwendig bis man son Vorfach fertig hat.



Wenn es sich super werfen läßt ist das doch prima, aber ich finde die Bauanleitung in deinem Link nicht unbedingt zeitsparend und wenig mühselig gegenüber einem aus 4-5 Teilen selbstgeknüpftem Vorfach.


----------



## Stucki (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

Also, ich tue mir da ganz schön schwer son Vorfach zu knüpfen und brauch da einige Minuten für. Mit dem geflochtenen hab ich innerhalb von 15 min 3-4 Vorfächer gefertigt. Aber ich denke das ist alles Geschmakssache.


----------



## jpj (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Stucki,

Ich halte sehr viel von geflochtenen Vorfächern: sie kringeln nicht, die Abrolleigenschaften sind super. Nachteil ist das schwerere und auffälligere Abheben.

Die Anleitung, die Du gefunden hast erscheint mir etwas umständlich. Ich arbeite nach dieser.


Schönen Gruß,

jpj


----------



## zandermarc (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*



jpj schrieb:


> Hallo Stucki,
> 
> Ich halte sehr viel von geflochtenen Vorfächern: sie kringeln nicht, die Abrolleigenschaften sind super. Nachteil ist das schwerere und auffälligere Abheben.
> 
> ...


@jpj hätte mir gerne deine bauanleitung bis zum schluss durchgelesen leider wird die mittendrin von einem bild verdeckt. kannst du das evtl. verkleinern oder entfernen? weil mich diese anleitung wirklich sehr interessiert
Danke i.v. zandermarc


----------



## jpj (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Zandermac,

erstens ist die Seite nicht von mir. Der Ruhm gebührt allein Dirk Janßen.

Zweitens konnte ich diene Probleme mit dessen Seite zunächst nicht nachvollziehen (ich benutze Mozilla Firefox als browser) -- bis ich sie im Internet Explorer öffnete. Wenn Du keinen anderen Browser als IE zur Verfügung hast, findest Du andere Anleitung im Netz -- allerdings auf Englisch --beispielsweise von

Mike McGuire
oder
Henk Verhaar
oder
Scott Kershaw

Viel Erfolg,

jpj


----------



## nibbler001 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

http://www.trutta.de/Do-it-yourself/Vorfacher/Geflechtvorfach/geflechtvorfach.html


----------



## Stucki (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*



jpj schrieb:


> Hallo Stucki,
> 
> Ich halte sehr viel von geflochtenen Vorfächern: sie kringeln nicht, die Abrolleigenschaften sind super. Nachteil ist das schwerere und auffälligere Abheben.
> 
> ...


 

Das sind gute Anleitungen für das geflochtene Vorfach, aber ich versteh nicht so ganz warum  dafür soviel aufwand betrieben? Langes Brett etc...

 Bei der Version die ich nutze, werden im Prinzip 2 verdrallte Schnüre in einander geschlauft.  Oben die Schlaufe ersetze ich druch eine geknotete Schlaufe. Ferrtig


Ich finde deine Version weitaus komplizierter als meine.

Naja, es führen viele Wege nach Rom#6


----------



## jpj (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

Hallo Stucki,

zu Deiner Frage:



Stucki schrieb:


> (...) ich versteh nicht so ganz warum dafür soviel aufwand betrieben? Langes Brett etc...
> 
> Bei der Version die ich nutze, werden im Prinzip 2 verdrallte Schnüre in einander geschlauft. (...)



Nach dem System, das Du beschreibst bekommt man ein in drei Stufen verjüngendes Vorfach mit Knoten. Das Stück vor dem Tippet ist nicht gezwirnt. Für Nassfliege, Nypmphen und Streamer eignet es sich bestimmt gut. #6

Das erwähnte Verfahren mit dem Schlaufenbrett liefert ein in fünf Stufen verjüngendes, knotenloses Vorfach. Ich benötige dafür 10 Minuten, für ein in neun Stufen verjüngendes Vorfach brauche ich nur unwesentlich länger. Daran noch das Tippet - fertig ist das Vorfach für Emerger und Trockenfliege.

Nimm Dir die Zeit und versuche es einmal, das Schlimmste was Dir passieren kann ist, dass Du ein Brett und ein paar Dübel verschwendest.


----------



## Stucki (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren! Danke für die Beiträge|wavey:


----------



## jirgel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

Gibts da ein Filmchen auch ? ich blick da nicht durch #c 

Ich komm mir vor wir bei der B - Maturer, wenn bauer b mit bauer c1 zu kaufman d 4 geht |bigeyes.

Wenn nicht auch nicht so schlimm knüpf ich halt weiter meinen Mono 5 so viel zeit muss sein ^^ |wavey:


----------



## Wasdenn? (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*

nutze solch ein gedrilltes vorfach auch, feine sache.


bauanleitungen sind gut, ich machs aber etwas anders:

verdralle zwei schnüre, wickel die aber wieder auf und vertausche 
vor dem erneuten zusammendrehen von *einer *schnur die seiten; 

so wirds noch besser, vor allem haltbarer.

ist das verständlich formuliert?


----------



## Pinn (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*



Wasdenn? schrieb:


> ...
> bauanleitungen sind gut, ich machs aber etwas anders:
> 
> verdralle zwei schnüre, wickel die aber wieder auf und vertausche
> ...



Ich verstehe es nicht... Auf welche Methode bezieht sich Deine Variante?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Wasdenn? (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom einem geflochtenen Fliegenvorfach*



Pinn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht... Auf welche Methode bezieht sich Deine Variante?
> 
> Gruß, Werner






sorry, auf die erste methode (erster link).


----------

